# Has anyone thought of jumping ship?



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

My family and I have been loyal GM buyers and product believers. My dad bought a ford once and swore he never would again. 

Currently as personal vehicles (between brothers and sister mom and dad) we have a 00' suburban 1500, 96 Buick park ave, 04 2500HD silverado, 06' 2500hd duramax, 06 cobalt, 1961 Corvette, and 87 cutlass cierra. We have owned all the vehicle (except the vette dad got that as a life long hobby) since new and the cost of owner ship has been very low, GM/chevy customer service and vehicle service has been awesome.

My only problem now is that they are owned by the government. That pissed me off. I think GMAC is mostly owned by the government too if i've done my research correctly? I really don't think I would buy another Chevy/GM product as long as the government has final say in that company. I would much rather support Ford. I

Do you think I'm nuts? Does the fact that the Federal Government owns most of GM affect what you buy?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

My experience with GM products hasnt been positive. In 2000 we bought a 2500 sb ext cab 4x4, and a F250 sb ext cab 4x4, guess which one is still alive. I also own an 05 Tahoe-biggest POS I have ever bought. I will never own another GM product again. JMO.


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

You should have jumped ship along time ago, the CEO did. Whats that tell ya? Oh and did I mention Ford turned a profit in the last quarter, WITHOUT a dime of MY tax dollars.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Come join the Ford Family!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Has the thought ever crossed my mind?....sure- but then I remembered that I know a lot of people who have had BAD experiences with ford trucks, and so I decided I'll stick with my GMCwesport


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a 98 F-250 light duty with 112,000 miles on it and it runs better then my moms 2000buick park avenue with 60,000 on it. And my truck was neglected for the 1st 94,000 miles it had on it (thats when I bought the truck)


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Didn't I just see on the news yesterday that GM has already REPAYED the loan the government gave them?

Not sure whats with your Park Ave, we have a 2000 LeSabre since new with about 130000 km on it that still runs like new. Its had a power window motor replaced in the drivers door (bad spot on the armature) and the cruise control switch, otherwise flawless. Couldn't ask for a better car.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't care a bit that the government is involved. I'm more concerned that they are building reliable vehicles that will make it for the long haul. I have always owned GM vehicles and they've treated me good. My next vehicle will be a GM product. Go Chevy Volt!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

I felt the same way until I learned Ford got about 500 million from the US Gov't to help develop an electric car. I know it's a loan for a different reason but it's still our money.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Danscapes;909864 said:


> You should have jumped ship along time ago, the CEO did. Whats that tell ya? Oh and did I mention Ford turned a profit in the last quarter, WITHOUT a dime of MY tax dollars.


The CEO was fired by president obama. Can anyone explain how that happened?

What does a company's quarterly profit have to do with the product they produce?



derekbroerse;909949 said:


> Didn't I just see on the news yesterday that GM has already REPAYED the loan the government gave them?


I'm not an expert, but I think they repayed a cash loan. The gov't still owns a bazillion shares of stock.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Danscapes;909864 said:


> You should have jumped ship along time ago, the CEO did. Whats that tell ya? Oh and did I mention Ford turned a profit in the last quarter, WITHOUT a dime of MY tax dollars.


If only you knew. Had the Gov't not bailed out the banks ford would be with the right there with GM.

Ford was lucky(smart?) enough to mortgage all (and I mean all their property) before no one could get a loan. Had to Gov't not bailed out the banks (and ford's borrowed money) They would have been in banruptcy too.

Lets not forget the $500 Million they took to develop a new car. I guess its up to the tax payer to pay for R&D at Ford


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

icudoucme;909831 said:


> My family and I have been loyal GM buyers and product believers. My dad bought a ford once and swore he never would again.
> 
> Currently as personal vehicles (between brothers and sister mom and dad) we have a 00' suburban 1500, 96 Buick park ave, 04 2500HD silverado, 06' 2500hd duramax, 06 cobalt, 1961 Corvette, and 87 cutlass cierra. We have owned all the vehicle (except the vette dad got that as a life long hobby) since new and the cost of owner ship has been very low, GM/chevy customer service and vehicle service has been awesome.
> 
> ...


I jumped that ship 10 years ago and have never looked back.

ps Buck Ofama :yow!:


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Do regular Maintenance and most will last ... No matter who makes them....

I read so many post where people are having problems ,and most often it's lack of maintenance....

I'll stick with CHEVY/GM ...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;909855 said:


> My experience with GM products hasnt been positive. In 2000 we bought a 2500 sb ext cab 4x4, and a F250 sb ext cab 4x4, guess which one is still alive. I also own an 05 Tahoe-biggest POS I have ever bought. I will never own another GM product again. JMO.


The GM.. :laughing:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

25 years of gm trucks here. No complaints.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Grassman09;910714 said:


> The GM.. :laughing:


Wrong!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If you've had good luck with GM stay with them. The low cost of ownership is why we run John Deere and GMC trucks. Our dealer also makes our decision easier because Frost Pontiac in Brampton could not treat us any better.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm a hard-core Chevy diehard fan, but I can't say as I'm crazy about some things their doing now. It's been about 8 years since they made a new truck I really liked the look of. But, here's my plan: I just keep rebuilding the one I got, I like it and it does everything I need it to do. I spend much less on repairs every month than I would on a payment.
Secondly, I just bought an 82 3+3. I am restoring it into the truck I want. 454 automatic, 205 case, Dana 60 front axle, 14 bolt Corporate rear. Parts are dirt cheap and it's easy and fun to work on. When my truck is finished, painted and looking exactly how I want, you tell me which truck will garner more compliments at the gas station (where I'll be often:>), my old hoss or a 2010 3500hd?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I like my 2000 Silverado, but I have zero brand loyalty...its not a concept I can wrap my head around...why would you buy a car or truck jsut because its made by Ford or GM? Doesn't make a bit of sense to me. Every purchase I analyze the products I can afford and choose the one that will best meet my needs, availability, pricing and general reliability data are big factors in the decision...condition of the product obviously also a major consideration. If I wasn;t looking for the larger back seat in the extended cab (because I just didn't want a crew cab), then I might have bought a Ford, but the GM/Chevy EC trucks have about an 8 inch advantage int he back seat and I carry 2 passengers often enough that it was a major consideration. I don't care one bit that its a Chevy, Ford and Dodge make fine trucks too and they'll stay fine if you take care of them properly.

The next truck i buy may or may not be a GM product...won't know what I'm getting till I figure out what I need it to do for me. Maybe my next truck will be a 1/4 ton compact and I'll save some gas.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

One advantage of being loyal is that you get used to them. Once you know what the common problems and repairs are, you can take care of them, and do them faster. And spare parts interchangeability (is that a word LOL). This is more important if you run an older fleet, like me. I have four trucks right now. All 350s. Two TBI, two vortecs. Three are GMT400, One is an 81.


----------



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

Im very happy with my Gm vehicles. But i wouldnt by from Obama motors again for that reason


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Why are there so many GM haters on the chevy truck threads? I think this was a question from a gm guy to other gm guys. I am sticking with gm. If you are thinking about jumping ship, i guess maybe you are not that much of a gm guy.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

2COR517;911179 said:


> *One advantage of being loyal is that you get used to them. Once you know what the common problems and repairs are, you can take care of them, and do them faster.* And spare parts interchangeability (is that a word LOL). This is more important if you run an older fleet, like me. I have four trucks right now. All 350s. Two TBI, two vortecs. Three are GMT400, One is an 81.


As a Dodge owner this doesn't apply.  :laughing:


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Right now if I needed to purchase a vehicle I would buy a used GM vehicle. I've always wanted a new sport red 4x4, 4500 Kodiak, with Monroe's upfit.SO early this year I had one all set at Patsy Lou chevy in Michigan I was getting ready to fly out there to test drive and sign the papers and drive it back. Then **** hit the fan with the bailouts and take overs and i just didn't want to give them my money not the local dealer but corprate ...

I know there are great people that work at GM, and my father in law retired from delphi as a fuel systems engineer for GM. I want to support them but I have a hard time wrapping my head around the fact the US government is the primary share holder and they control what goes into the vehicles. They take enough of my money and dictate to much of my life. I feel by supporting them I am contributing to my own demise. I would have no problem buying a used one, and supporting my local dealer. Before I bought my 04 silverado I was opened minded to any make. I researched Ford, dodge, and chevy. I came up with chevy because I feel they are the best bang for the buck and my purchase has paid for itself more then twice. I'm just torn I love GM products just hate the fact the Feds are in charge of it. This country needs alot of  and


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't buy their products they won't pay off the govt and then will really go bankrupt for good-no more GM


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

icudoucme;911665 said:


> the fact the US government is the primary share holder and they control what goes into the vehicles. They take enough of my money and dictate to much of my life. I feel by supporting them I am contributing to my own demise.


If you are in the market to buy "NEW", your statement above is the best reason in the world to go with a Ford next time. Ford,GM, & Dodge all make good trucks, and they also all put out lemons on occasion 2.

Buck Ofama.......... I like that!


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

plowguy43;911743 said:


> If you don't buy their products they won't pay off the govt and then will really go bankrupt for good-no more GM


I don't think they'll ever pay off the government but thats another thread. Has the government given up any control on anything they've ever put there hand in?. I've been scouring the internet to try to find the terms of the bailout and I need a lawyer to explain it to me. Oh a local radio host came up with FUBO F' U B(barack) O(obama) and has t shirts and stuff I thought it was neat.

http://www.fubowear.com/servlet/StoreFront

Maybe I'm just over reacting.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Ill stick with GM thank you!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snocrete;911766 said:


> Buck Ofama.......... I like that!


 ....


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

When a republican is back in office they will not be govt controlled anymore-once again, another thread.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I have had 3 chevys, sold them not because of issues with mechanics, but rust/rot. Buying a Ford was totally against my religion, when i did it everyone criticized me. I bought a 89 ford mustang. I really dont mind what brand much anymore, however the style that Ford trucks have now just dont look pleasing to me... THe chevys just "look" better to me. but yes it is not about looks, its about function. We had a 02 Ford expedition and a 05 f250, and i just want happy with them. THe expedition was cool but the 5.4l triton was just too small, didnt move very easily. It was a cool looking rig tho. And the f250 had some weird issues with the gas pedal. You just couldnt keep it accelerating smooth, when you would let off and get back on. It wasnt sticky, but it just felt like it lagged a bit to engine response. That was our company plow truck. Ive had good luck with chevys, however my dad swaers by ford. His 99 silverado went through 3 trannies, he had a boss plow on it tho, i think that was the issue.....


----------



## mow4cash (Jan 9, 2009)

DieselSlug;912263 said:


> I have had 3 chevys, sold them not because of issues with mechanics, but rust/rot.


Great trucks but no use when the parts rust out way before they break. Im so sick of seeing rust on it that I want to dip the whole truck in a pool of ff. The next new truck I get is going to be dipped in a pool of line-x. Next thing I have to fix on the truck is rusted exhaust manifolds(what fun). I don't know if jumping ship is going to help me but im definitely looking into other brands on my next buy.


----------



## HGT INC. (Feb 18, 2009)

You can't jump ship every time you have a problem. When it comes to major purchases most people stay with what they have had except when they run across a great deal of which is usually not that often.I'm loyal to GM regardless if the govt. is part owner. Remember the govt. is not in the plants directing production, at the designing tables or working on the line. They stepped in to save jobs, and by what I herd this week plan to pay off its loan sooner than expected. I don't work for GM, the goverment or any other auto company. This is just my opinion, I know one thing, if these auto companies went under that would mean a lot of other companies would soon follow. I don't know about you, but a lot of my customers work for these companies and if they loose their jobs I think lawn care and snow removal will probably be at the top of the list to cut.


----------



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

i could careless about who owns them as long as its not someone over seas... i have a little bit of a bias with GM i have had alot of family members retire from GM but i look at reliabilty every truck will have their good points and bad points... but i wont jump ship unless someone from japan buys all GM


----------



## HGT INC. (Feb 18, 2009)

D&S snowplowing;917917 said:


> i could careless about who owns them as long as its not someone over seas... i have a little bit of a bias with GM i have had alot of family members retire from GM but i look at reliabilty every truck will have their good points and bad points... but i wont jump ship unless someone from japan buys all GM


You may be surprised on how many of our companies are foreign owned.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I think GM is the way to go. The transmissions are much heavier. Doesn't GM own Allison? What does that tell you. Company in my town bought a F-350? a few years back and put 3 transmissions in it before 30,000 miles. Who cares that they are government owned? I think as business owners we are looking for the most durable truck on the market, are we not? The one that makes us the most profit? Only thing I like about Fords are the manual locking hubs. But I can't say that I have seen anyone with any problems with the automatic ones.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

icudoucme;909831 said:


> My family and I have been loyal GM buyers and product believers. My dad bought a ford once and swore he never would again.
> 
> Currently as personal vehicles (between brothers and sister mom and dad) we have a 00' suburban 1500, 96 Buick park ave, 04 2500HD silverado, 06' 2500hd duramax, 06 cobalt, 1961 Corvette, and 87 cutlass cierra. We have owned all the vehicle (except the vette dad got that as a life long hobby) since new and the cost of owner ship has been very low, GM/chevy customer service and vehicle service has been awesome.
> 
> ...


The ownership of GM is as follows:

- 60.8% by the US treasury

- 11.7% by the governments of canada and ontario

- 17.5% by the uaw veba trust

- 10% by unsecured bondholders and other creditors of the old gm

- the latter 2 groups also own warrants to purchase stock going forward at set prices and for a specific term

As of just yestarday, GM stated that they plan to fully repay the $6.7 billion government loans by June 2010. $1 billion has been re-paid to the US Government, and 192 million has been re-paid to Canada and Ontario. (http://rumors.automobilemag.com/658...s-begins-repaying-government-loans/index.html)

If you and your family have been die-hard GM for a very long time, then why would you give such a thing up? Just because the gov. stepped in, shouldn't change your feelings about GM, imo.


----------

